# machine settings for 3d PUFF



## aikosembroidery1 (Feb 13, 2015)

I embroider with a Tajima TFMX- I am very unfamiliar with puff embroidery and can do very basic digitizing. I outsourced the digitizing to a company and got the DST file. I ran a sample 6 panel cap with the 2mm foam and it looks flat. After calling the digitizer, they told me that my machine settings must change and all she mentioned was the tension must be loosened. She also mentioned she couldn't tell me anymore and I should call Hirsch. I believe I must pay for support from Hirsch and that wont work right now-
Could someone please help me with this dilemma? _Do I just slow down the stitches and loosen the tension? _I am confident about the digitizing, as the company that did it for me embroidered out a hat and sent me a picture of the finished product.
I really appreciate the help and the information!


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

Usually you have to reduce your tensions and raise your presser-foot so that it doesn't compress the material down flat and the thread doesn't pull it flat. Now what those settings are I have no idea, I don't own a tajima yet. Id suggest reading your manual or googling tajima puffy presser foot height and tensions.


----------



## kblack (Feb 2, 2011)

What kind of foam are you using? You need the thicker foam made for 3d. Don't use craft foam. I have even tried double layer of foam before. 
I would love to do more 3d lettering, but I also have issues with it turning out the way it should.


----------



## aikosembroidery1 (Feb 13, 2015)

I went online to allstictch.com and bought 2mm foam with the sticky backing. It LOOKS like it was indeed bought in a craft store because of the stickers that came on it. Also it did not melt away with the heat gun like the videos that I've seen on YouTube. I've completed the job and it looks pretty good, Ill (attach) a picture but we were having some issues with some huuge bird nesting on like 4 or five of the hats. I'd like to take an online class or something----


----------

